# Looking for most amazing Imola Red ZHP Pic for Screensaver



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

Any pics?


----------



## numbersguy (May 21, 2003)

I would have posted the link instead of this pic, but I can't remember where I found it. Do some searching and you'll find several more where this one came from.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Sorry for coming late to the party. These are probably a bit on the lame side, but lately I haven't had much chance to drive let alone take pictures of it.

Hopefully I can drag it out of the barn this weekend and give it a mini-detail so I can take some good pics of it in the sun, although I think it really 'shines' more in overcast conditions.


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

IndyMike, Im not sure if Ive told you, but I love your car!!!! I especially like the clears and the color combo. :thumbup: :thumbup: Do you miss the steel gray/ tannin 330Cic?


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Closer said:


> Do you miss the steel gray/ tannin 330Cic?


Well, to be perfectly honest, not until you mentioned it, Closer. Now why'd you have to go mention it? Why? 



Actually I don't think it'll hit me until that first nice, warm day in spring. But I have plenty of nice memories and pictures like the below to get me through any blue moments.


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

IndyMike said:


> Well, to be perfectly honest, not until you mentioned it, Closer. Now why'd you have to go mention it? Why?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I don't think it'll hit me until that first nice, warm day in spring. But I have plenty of nice memories and pictures like the below to get me through any blue moments.


Yea, I know what you mean. I felt the same way after I traded my Z3, but like you I have pictures to remind me. :thumbup: (Sorry I made you  )


----------

